# Landing in Munich



## stacer

I will be in Munich on a 10-day tour of Germany and France to find a school and home for my US family to live in the next two years while on assignment. I need some help in knowing what ex-pat communities to visit and what schools to interview. Would love it to be a bi-lingual. Thanks.


----------

